# I don't think "sys-power/upower-pm-utils" is deprecated yet.

## thurnax

On a recent update of my Plasma5 system I got the following advice:

 *Quote:*   

> * Messages for package kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5:
> 
>  * You have sys-power/upower-pm-utils installed, which was recommended in the past to
> 
>  * enable suspend and hibernate support. This workaround is no longer required, and it
> ...

 

I followed it by unmerging "upower-pm-utils" and emerging sys-power/upower + sys-auth/consolekit. After that, the suspend and hibernate options disappeared from the menu in my KDE Plasma 5 desktop. Have I missed something or is this simply ill-advice?

----------

## asturm

It is an startup order/initialisation problem not visible to everyone as described here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=579564

----------

## cfgauss

This post suggests that having a value other than DISPLAY=0:0 in your .bash_profile could cause this problem. I fixed my DISPLAY variable and have had persistent Suspend, Restart, and Shutdown icons over the last five X reboots. Also, it worked with upower-pm-utils but not upower.

----------

